# resealing a acrylic tank



## BigTuck STL (Apr 28, 2012)

I just bought a 150 gallon acrylic tank off CL. It has a couple areas that need to be resealed so I thought I would just do the entire tank. Is there a special sealent or do I just use the GE 1 or dap aquarium safe?


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Look for a product called weld-on. Silicone won't work on acrylic.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

is it as easy as squirting the weld on into the areas that leak? or would he need to seal an acrylic block along the seams where it leaks?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

You can use Weldon 16.

Here's a good post describing the process;



prov356 said:


> You can't 'weldon' an existing joint like this. At least not with the solvent type watery Weldon. When a seam is made initially, you set it up so one piece sits on another with very thin wires in between to allow a very thin separation. No 8 guitar string works well.
> 
> You then run the watery weldon solvent along the seam where it gets drawn in by capillary action. The solvent itself evaporates in less than a minute, but melts the surfaces of the acrylic before it does. You then pull the wires and apply some pressure. The acrylic then hardens and the two pieces fuse together as if one. It's a lot like welding metal. Also think of melting the edges of two pieces of chocolate and then pressing them together and allowing it to cool. The reason I'm explaining all of this is to show that you obviously can't do this with an assembled joint. Running the watery weldon into it isn't a good idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTuck STL (Apr 28, 2012)

I just have some areas that need to filled better, still silicone in those areas just starting to wear thin and would rather correct it now while empty than down the road after its been running.

So when I put this weld on 16 in the areas that need it do I try to get as much of the old stuff off or just put a nice layer over it?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Silicone in an acrylic tank is useless and must all be removed before using the Weldon 16.


----------

